# Aptaujas >  elektronikas krājumi

## kamis

ja krājumi ir mazi tos kompakti un pārskatāmi var slikt dažās kastēs

ja krājumi ir lieli -vienmēr viss ir nokrāmēts ar elektroniku, kā no tā izvairīties?

vinmēr kad kauttko taisu vilnīgi viss galds ir nokrāmēts - tas nav labi!

kā iekārtot darbnīcu lai aptuveni 2 kubik m lieli krājumi būtu labi pārredzami un kad kautko vajag atri var piekļut pie nepieciešamā bez liekas kastu pārkrāmēšanas

varūt kāds var ieteikt kādu skapi varētu uzaisīt lielajiem krājumiem?  :: 

kāds varētu ieteikt kādu labu skapi

----------


## dmd

nu man ir kaste, kas saucas "random shit" kur mētājas plates un tādi draņķi, a pārējo umudrījos salikt pāris detaļu kastītēs. mani šī kartība apmierina un atrast varu gandrīz visu ko vajag.

(osciloskops un tādi verķi jau ir atsevišķs stasts  ::  )

----------


## Vinchi

Radiodetaļas jau parasti liek sērkociņu kastiņās un izveido no tām bloku.
Tā vispār darīja agrāk kad nevarēja iegādāties normālas plastmasas kastes.  ::

----------


## kamis

spicku kastes man arī ir slinkums likt pa kastēm , bet bez tā arī var istikt

man vairāk interesē kur salikt lielas lietas

būtu jauki liels skapis līdz griestiem un pilns ar atvilknām un dažiem plauktiem   ::  problēma tilai tās atvilknes izmaksas  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Es ar savu tēvu pa vienu vakaru no skaidu platēm uztaisījām diezgan palielu plauktu kuru var apskatīt šeit:

Salikt var daudz ko. Pēc izpildījuma kvalitātes un izturības noteikti pārspēj veikalos nopērkamos. (Sencis ta pēc profesijas mēbeļu meistars)  ::  Detaļas glabāju plastmasas kastītēs,diezgan ērti-var visu pārlūkot un ātri dabūt ko vajag.   ::  Sākumā lietoju sērkociņu kastītes,bet tas nelikās tik ērti lietošanā.  ::

----------


## kamis

es domāju uztaisīt kārtīgu skapi ar lielām atvilknēm un dažiem plauktiem

grītības ju nesagādā pretestību glabāšana grūti ir glabāt lirlās lietas kā radiātorus ,traffus, barokļus l,ielos elektrolītus ,un citus

----------


## M_J

Tas, kurš pateiks, kā šajos krājumos varētu ieviest kādu sistēmu, būtu pelnījis Nobela prēmiju. Ik pa laikam visu pārkrāmēju, šo to izmetu (protams, jau nākošajā dienā tieši to ievajagas), mēģinu izdomāt, kā tās lietas sistematizēt un katru reizi ir milzums lietu, kas neiekļaujas izdomātajā sistēmā un īsti nevar saprast, pie kurā plauktā, kastē, atvilknē tās likt.

----------


## kamis

pagaidām neesmu redzējis darbnīcu kur vissas malas nav nokrāmētas ar visādiem aparātiem

kāpēc tā?

----------


## kamis

guntiK

šeit gan neizskatās ka te ko var ātri atrast

----------


## GuntisK

> guntiK
> 
> šeit gan neizskatās ka te ko var ātri atrast


 Tagad tur viss ir pavisam savādāk-kārtība tiešām bija "nekāda". Filmēts ta sen bija....  ::

----------


## Mairis

Kami tu vel lielaaku bildi nevareeji ielikt????

----------


## kamis

> Kami tu vel lielaaku bildi nevareeji ielikt????


 še tev liela bilde mans subis

tik liela bilbe ka man operatīvā atmiņa sāka streikot

----------


## dmd

kāmi, neuzvedies, lūdzu kā idiots.
šeit iet runa par darbnīcām, nevis šaubīga izskata subiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Nez, varbūt ievietot jaunu topiku ar nosaukumu "Darbnīca kurā mēs strādājam"? Varētu ielikt bildes,vienalga darbnīcā kārtība vai tīrs. Vnk nevajag kautrēties no tā kas ir....  ::

----------


## kamis

domāju uztaisīt skapi kur būs neaugst dziļi plaukti un kartona kastes no SUPER NETO(tās mazās kurās tomātus liek)  kalpos kā atvilknes ērti un lēti

----------


## scAvenger

Detaļu skapīti vislabāk taisīt pašam   ::  

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=0#msg248002

----------


## GEmachine

Nu tur jau viens otrs ikurāt kā dainu skapis. :P

P.S. Mazām detaļām (rezistori, diodes, mazi kondiškas, traņi) man tāds sērkonciņkastīšu bloks ir izveidot. Varbūt ērtāk jau būtu, ja viss izlikts un pārskatāms, bet nu bieži nākas vadāt detaļas no dzīvokļa uz darbnīcu laukos, tāpēc šāds risinājums ir diezgan veiksmīgs manuprāt.

----------


## kamis

man viens radio amatieris atdeva kaudzi sērkociņu kasītes

bet ir viems sīkums man trūkst viens 30 pretestību bloks no 4
tadnu vai kāds varētu uzskaitīt visas 30 pretestibas no 330 om neieskaitot līdz 6,2kom neieskaitot

----------


## marizo

redzi, ir tāda lieta, kā elementu vērtību nominālu rinda:
http://www.logwell.com/tech/componen...or_values.html

----------


## GuntisK

Mans "Dainu skapītis"   ::  :

----------


## Athlons

respect...
 ::  ahhh... būtu man tādc...

----------


## kamis

gunti k no kurienes tādi krājumi

----------


## GuntisK

> gunti k no kurienes tādi krājumi


 Vnk man radiem (nedaudz attāliem, bet tomēr) piederēja elektronikas remontdarbnīca. Pēc tam viņa to lietu "zabila" un atdeva man visus krājumus-varu vēl uz mājām "attarabaņit" kādus 5m3 elektronikas.  ::  Nu un vēl man ir pazīstami daudz elektroniķu, kas mani atbalsta. Daudz ko esmu pats salasījis. Vispār nopietni ar to visu esmu aizrāvies. Tāds nedaudz CRAZY.  ::  Lielā mērā iekārtot darbnīcu man palīdzēja mans tēvs- visus tos plauktus (izņemot to lielo skapi-to gribēja izsviest ārā viena noliktava, tā nu paspēja viņš to pievākt   ::  ) taisīja viņš, es palīdzēju. Mebeļščiks, viņš pēc profesijas kā nekā.  ::  
Tā nu lūk  dzīvojam.  ::

----------


## kamis

skapjus var'etu pas'ut'it k'ad'a rupniecibas pre'cu veikal'a tikai d'argi saleksies sliedes katrai atvilknei

----------


## GuntisK

Ļoti smuks ir scAvenger taisītais detaļu skapītis.   ::  Pats ar tādu gribu priekš smalkajām detaļām- rezistoriem, kondensatoriem.   ::

----------


## JANCIS89

> domāju uztaisīt skapi kur būs neaugst dziļi plaukti un kartona kastes no SUPER NETO(tās mazās kurās tomātus liek)  kalpos kā atvilknes ērti un lēti


 Un pārredzami arī ja tā ir tās kuras es domāju  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Šeit ir mans ''random shit'' skapīts
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0332.jpg

----------


## konis22

Uz taas gm70 vai gk71 sanaaktu tiiri jauks iisvillnnu amps.!!!!  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ja tas par to lampu, kas manā skapī tad tā patiešām ir ГК-71. Pat vēl strādājoša....

----------


## aivixxx

man sīkas detaļas stāv sakot no skrotes pistoļu buņdziņam līdz mātes iztērētajām krēmu buņdziņām, lielāko vietu aizņem pabeigtie un iesāktie projekti...neko jaw arā nemetīs ja nu tomēr....

----------


## Amigo69

Kādreiz vecākais brālis bija ar radioamatierismu nodarbojies. Bet tas jau kādus gadus 16 atpakaļ... Tagad pats sāku krāmēties...
Esmu daļēji pārņēmis viņa sistēmu: Ir vairāki bloki, jeb "skapīši" salīmēti no sērkociņu kastītēm janajām mazajām detaļām (t.i. - rezistori, keramiskie kondensātori, tranzistori, mikroshēmas, pusvadītāji - diodes, tilti, tranzistori, LED, kā arī ligzdiņas); kādreiz taisīj apmēram tā - kastītē teiksim rez 600-800Omi, nākošā 800-1000... bet tas nebij tik ērti, tāpēc tagad vienā kastītē tik ar vienu noteiktu vērtību, bet teiksim dažādas jaudas - to uzreiz redz, bet nav jāpārbauda pretestība;
Tad lielākas pakas ar no-kkā-nomontētajām detaļām, arī elektrolītiskajiem kondensātoriem; Visas kastītes tā, lai var viegli ielikt un izņemt no atvilknēm. Nu un visādas kastes ar kko lielāku - vadiem, platēm, kkādiem aparātiem utt.

----------


## Jon

Špicku kastes neiesaku izmantot. No tās brūnās zēveles nāk ārā kaut kas agresīvs. Sudraboti izvadi ātri vien kļūst melni, droši vien korodē un oksidējas arī viss cits, kas uz to spējīgs. Šodien gan par kādu naudiņu sapirkt kastītes un atvilktnīšu blokus nav liela problēma, špickkastīšu līmēšana blokos tāda padomju laika palieka.

----------


## juris90

> Špicku kastes neiesaku izmantot. No tās brūnās zēveles nāk ārā kaut kas agresīvs. Sudraboti izvadi ātri vien kļūst melni, droši vien korodē un oksidējas arī viss cits, kas uz to spējīgs. Šodien gan par kādu naudiņu sapirkt kastītes un atvilktnīšu blokus nav liela problēma, špickkastīšu līmēšana blokos tāda padomju laika palieka.


 nu ja, tajas kastites ta atradas serkocinji, a serkocinju galos ta ir seers un sudrabs ar serudenjradi reagjee.  ::

----------

